# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  درامد وباز کار رشته مهندس پزشکی چجوریاست

## samsam

میخواستم بدونم کسایی که تو این رشته سر رشته دارن  در امد این رشته چطوریاست چقدره  تخصصش تو چه گرایش بیشتر  درامد داره بازار کارش تا هفت هشت سال دیگه اشباه نمیشه اگه یکی این رشته   بره  هلند یا استرالیا اینا تو تخصص بخونه   چند زبانم بلد باشه از لحاظ درامد تفاوت داره اگه تا  دکترا ادامه بدیم چطور ممنون میشم کسانی که اطلاع دارند راهنمایی کنن

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## omid94

خیلی خلاصه میگم:
فاجعه
اگه خیلی به این رشته علاقه داری و فکر می کنی در این فیلد حرفی برای گفتن داری برو ولی اگه بازار کار خیلی واست مهمه توصیه اکید اینه که اصلا واردش نشی یا رشته کارشناسی رو مکانیک بری و واسه ارشد مهندسی پزشکی بخونی.

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## mohammad.sa

به دو شرط برو این رشته:
اول پارتی داری یا نه؟
دوم اگر اولی نداری بسیار زحمت بکش توی دوره تحصیل و اشنایی ۱۰۰% با وسایل بیمارستان داشته باش البته از لحاظ فنی...
اگر یکی از این دو شرط رو داری برو چون درامدش عالیه...

----------


## mohammad.sa

البته گرایش های زیادی داره و میتوته توی فیلد های زیادی کار کنه مهندسی پزشکی اما الان پر درامد ترینش همین وسایل و ابزار بیمارستان و پروتز و... هست

----------


## samsam

فهمیدم ممنون

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

بازار كار=صفر!
ما يكي از اشناهامون خانمش ارشد مهندسي پزشكي داره از دانشگاه تربيت مدرس تهران هر سال ازمون استخدامي اموزش و پرورش شركت ميكنن شايد قبول بشه!!!!
رشته اي كه دانشگاه ازاد واحد دهستانش يهى ٢٠٠تا فارغ التحصيل بده بيرون،به نظر خودت بازار كاري براش ميمونه؟!

----------


## samsam

up

----------


## mohaa_mad

من خواستم این رشته رو انتخاب کنم اما انقدر حرف های ضد و نقیض شنیدم که پشیمون شدم. خیلی ها میگفتن که از لحاظ بازار کار اصلا رشته ی خوبی نیست و بعضی ها هم میگن خوبه. این رشته در جهان آینده ی خیلی خیلی خوبی داره و به سرعت رشد میکنه. اما در ایران واقعا نمیدونم. سه تا گرایش داره -بیوالکتریک ، بیومکانیک و بیومتریال- که در ایران فقط بیوالکتریک بازار کار داره. بیوالکتریک خیلی به مهندسی برق الکترونیک نزدیکه و حتی میشه تغییر رشته داد.
چون در کشور ما تجهیزات پزشکی از خارج وارد میشن فقط در بخش بازاریابی و فروش در شرکت های وارد کننده این تجهیزات کار هست. هر بیمارستانی باید یک تیم مهندسی پزشکی داشته باشه ولی در ایران این اتفاق نیفتاده.
خلاصه : آینده ی این رشته در ایران مبهمه. اگه میخوای این رشته رو انتخاب کنی اول تحقیق کن ببین اصلا علاقه داری یا نه!

----------


## kurdish boy

بازار کارش صفره !
فقط اسمش گندس مهندسی پزشکی!
اما در بیمارستان اشنا داشته باشی و علاقه و کاربلد باشی کار پیدا میکنی.

----------


## mostafa181

سلام ، امیدوارم تا حالا به نتیجه ای رسیده باشی
در مورد مهندسی پزشکی من هم خوب شنیدم هم بد ، ولی این دلیل نمیشه یک نفر گفت بده یا خوبه ما هم قبول کنیم .
یادمه تو دوران انتخاب رشته میگفتن فلا رشته بدرد نمیخوره میگفتم یه دلیل بگو نمیتونست یه دلیل محکم بگه.
تو کشور ما به دلیل نداشتن ثبات توی اکثر مجموعه ها بیشتر سمت رشته ای باید رفت که به سیاست های دولت یا ارگان های دیگه بستگی نداشته باشه .
البته این نظر من بود 
ممنون وقت گذاشتین خوندین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Alirezaisc

اگر شما انتخاب کردید این رشته رو توی انتخاب رشته نگرانش نباشید احتمال موفقیت توش هست همونطور که توی بقیه رشته ها هست. برای کارش من خودم خیلی مهندسی پزشکی دوست داشتم و راجع بهش تحقیق کردم. شما کار های مختلفی میتونید بکنید. اگر سرمایه داشته باشید میتونید شرکت واردات تجهیزات پزشکی بزنید اگر نداشته باشید میتونید به عنوان بازاریاب یا خدمات پس از فروش شرکت های تجهیزات مشغول به کار بشید. کار دیگه ش در مراکز تحقیقاتی دانشگاه ها هست برای اختراع تولید و تست محصولات پزشکی. و کار دولتی و استخدامی ش هم در بیمارستان ها واحد فنی ش هست. برخی از جراح ها اونطوری که من اطلاع دارم به مهندسی پزشکی برای عمل شون نیاز دارند برای مثال فکر میکنم کارگذاشتن مفاصل مصنوعی در بدن نیاز هست مهندس پزشکی محاسبات رو انجام بده.(و یک مهندس برق یا مکانیک نمیتونه چنین کاری رو انجام بده چون توی واحد های درسی مهندسی پزشکی اناتومی پاس میکنند و در این دو رشته خیر. ) پس همونطور که میبینید بازار کارش بد نیست  :Yahoo (1):  مخصوصا اگر کسی بخواد خارج تهران کار کنه به نظرم میتونه مشغول کار بشه و اگر خاک اون کار رو بخوره خودش به فکر پیشرفت در اون میوفته و خود به خود ترقی شکل میگیره. دوست عزیز من شما علاقت رو دریاب خیلیا بودن به منم گفتن فلان رشته رو بزن فلان رشته رو نزن بازار کارش خوبه بازار کارش بده و فلانه و این یه عقیده ی عمومی هست که فلان رشته بازار کارش چجوریه! شما تا زمان فارق التحصیلی ت اگر اهل علم اموزی باشی موقعیت گیر خواهی اوورد و دید ت گسترده تر خواهد شد! در مورد مهندسی ها بحث زیاد میکنن خیلی از دوستان ولی ته ماجرا رو که در میاری حتی رشته ی ریاضی هم نمیخونن! من نمیگم که رشته ی فوق العاده ای هست ولی این تعاریفی که بقیه میکنند هم اشتباهه! طبیعیه که شما فرصت شغلی یک مهندس مکانیک یا برق رو در بیومکانیک و بیوالکتریک نخواهی داشت! و این موشوع هم فقط به خاطر اینه که شما تخصصی وارد یک گرایش شدید.
دوست من اگر انتخاب کردی نگران نباش و اگر میخوای انتخاب کنی همه ی جوانب رو در نظر بگیر و از مشاوره بگیر اما صد در صد همه مشاور خوبی نیستن! بهتره شما با دانشجو های رشته ی موردنظر صحبت کنید.
انشالله که موفق باشید

----------


## _AHMADreza_

بهتره برای کارشنانسی مهندسی \زشکی نرید چون دیدی جامعه ای ندارید بعد تو ایران بیشتر جنبه دلالی داره :‌| 
بهتر بود برق برید برای ارشد اگه واقعا علاقه داشتید برید مهندسی \زشکی اخه یکی از گرایش های برقه

----------


## seyed sajjad

برای اطلاع از بازار کار این رشته پست زیر رو بخونید + کامنت های دانشجویان این رشته

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXPwgNOl...y=amirkabiriha


بعدش ک نظرات فارغ التحصیلان مهندسی پزشکی رو خوندین میفهمید که
بازار کارش فوق العاده افتضاحه

----------


## persian_sphinx

> میخواستم بدونم کسایی که تو این رشته سر رشته دارن  در امد این رشته چطوریاست چقدره  تخصصش تو چه گرایش بیشتر  درامد داره بازار کارش تا هفت هشت سال دیگه اشباه نمیشه اگه یکی این رشته   بره  هلند یا استرالیا اینا تو تخصص بخونه   چند زبانم بلد باشه از لحاظ درامد تفاوت داره اگه تا  دکترا ادامه بدیم چطور ممنون میشم کسانی که اطلاع دارند راهنمایی کنن


سلام دوست خوبم راستش با توجه به شرایط امروز کار در ایران نمیشه گفت شرایط ایده آل هست و خوبه بالاخره تعداد زیادی شغل مناسبی ندارن و هر سال هم به این تعداد اضافه میشه ولی در این بین هستند تعدادی هم که تونستن مهارت های خوبی کسب کنن و شغل و درآمد خوبی پیدا کنن 
ولی به هر حال تا دولت کاری که ملموس باشه در جهت ایجاد شغل انجام نده بهترین گزینه برای خیلی از رشته ها رفتن از ایران هست ! هر چند باز هم عرض میکنم بالاخره با تلاش هم کار خوب به تعدادی میرسه

----------


## persian_sphinx

> جمعیت تجربی ها داره زیاد میشه و مطمئنا بازار کار ریاضی بهتر خواهد شد


سلام دوست گرامی عذرمیخوام شما فکر میکنین زیاد شدن جمعیت شرکت کنندگان تجربی به نفع مهندسی هست ؟ چندان موافق نیستم 
ظرفیت رشته های گروه تجربی مخصوصا رشته های پزشکی محدود هست و درصد خیلی کمی از شرکت کنندگان هست بقیه کجا میرن ؟ همه توی خود رشته های تجربی جا میشن ؟ نه ! اکثرا میرن رشته های بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد که همه جا ساختن با ظرفیت بالا و نامحدود ثبت نام میکنن و به جمعیت رشته مهندسی اضافه میکنن!!! و این داستان ادامه داره

----------


## mahdi.sniper

بازار کارش تو ایران زیر صفر...تو خارج از کشور هم از بقیه مهندسی ها یکم کمتره هم درامد هم بازار کارش

----------

